# icky eye boogers!



## Jenny1228 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello all!
I am a new mom to my baby Dexter. He is 13 weeks now. He doesnt have any problem with tearing but he does get black eye boogers that get stuck in the hair around his face. It is very hard to get them out!! I bought eye wipes and I have been wiping his eyes every day but his face still keeps getting little black gewies caught in it! Any ideas? 
thanks!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Hello all!
> I am a new mom to my baby Dexter. He is 13 weeks now. He doesnt have any problem with tearing but he does get black eye boogers that get stuck in the hair around his face. It is very hard to get them out!! I bought eye wipes and I have been wiping his eyes every day but his face still keeps getting little black gewies caught in it! Any ideas?
> thanks!!
> 
> ...


Ollie gets them too. I take a baby wash cloth (they are very small and thin and soft) and wet it with warm water, squeeze it out and place it down on the area for a few seconds to loosen them up then comb them out with a flea comb or pick out first w/ my fingernails (gross, I know). Ollie gets boogery eyes but doesn't stain--so I don't mind picking a few boogers :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

sometimes i can pick the slimy buggers off before they harden, other times i used collyrium to wet their faces down so they are easily removed with either my fingers or a comb.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I got a great suggestion at a doggie day care place last week from a groomer. She told me to buy a small flea comb. A flea comb has very little teeth and they are very close together:

1. It's not a huge brush or comb, so they get less afraid buy it.
2. the teeth are close together so it gets the **** out of their beards really well.
3. start by the bottom of their eyes and comb outward.
4. I sometimes wet it and it not only keeps the static down, but washes at the same time.
5. If they move a lot hold one hand over his eyes so he doesn't get afraid.
6. I groom Moxie twice a day on his bed, actually I put his little swoozy on the toilet seat. being abnle to turn the bed makes it easier to berusah comb etc. 

For some reason he sits still in that location. I will usually be on my knees. He even lets me put a bow in. And it helps when he rests his head on the raised part of his bed, or I use that cotton pillow from the grooming website and that wortks really well.

Good luck..the flea comb really does the trick. And Moxie has no tear stain as well. I also use fresh eyes, but ZI just bought these eye wipes from earthbath so I'll see how the wipes do.


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

I must be the most horrible mother ever, but I let Tesla eat his eye boogers :brownbag: When I pick them out, he will immediately start licking my fingers and eat them up! I swear, he enjoys them! :blink: 

But in all seriousness, when they're hard, it's easier to pull out. When they're wet, I use a warm wet washcloth to wipe it out and then I comb his face veeeerrrry carefully with a slicker brush.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> sometimes i can pick the slimy buggers off before they harden, other times i used collyrium to wet their faces down so they are easily removed with either my fingers or a comb. [/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I do the same thing with the slimy boogers, Carrie! If they harden, I use a flea comb to get them out. But usually I let my fingers do the work.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I swear by the Chris Christensen face comb!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Bentley wont let me put any kind of brush or comb near him, so I have to use my fingers to get the little boogers out. If they are hard and stuck, I too just moisten them with warm water and then pull them out with my fingers.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I use fresh eyes and my Chris Christensen face and feet comb. I like my CC face and feet comb much better than just using a regular flea comb.


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

i use a product called crystal eye to get those out. and it also takes any kinda of stains from everyday out. its safe around the eyes which is why i like it. it allows the eye bogies to sweep right out with your fingers!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I use the CC face/feet comb too! 

When I groom Jax I use a tv stand (the one you use to eat on the couch while watching tv). It's so convenient, the perfect height for me to sit on the couch. He has learned that he stays calm up there. I may have to use his bed on it next time I wash his face, so he can get super comfy, that's a good idea!  

I think it's best to wet the face first. If it's hardened, it would be difficult to get them out, and I'd think it'd pull on the hair.


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

Rosco gets them alot in the morning, I purposely wait until they are hard then I just tell him to be still and I pull them out by hand, it really isn't that hard, and for the pup that eats his eye boogers, Im sorry but thats just to gross, thats right up there with the poop eating pups.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I use a flea comb...it's the only way I can get Abbey's out. :thumbsup:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> I must be the most horrible mother ever, but I let Tesla eat his eye boogers :brownbag: When I pick them out, he will immediately start licking my fingers and eat them up! I swear, he enjoys them! :blink:
> 
> But in all seriousness, when they're hard, it's easier to pull out. When they're wet, I use a warm wet washcloth to wipe it out and then I comb his face veeeerrrry carefully with a slicker brush.[/B]


Good lord, I think I just lost my appetite for a week. :smscare2: 

I use a facial comb from Pet Edge:

Facial Comb


----------

